# Leistungsindex



## Wolfgang Lenhard (9. Jul 2008)

Liebes Forum,
gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, aus einem Java-Programm die ungefähre Leistungsfähigkeit eines Rechners zu beurteilen, ohne dass ein aufwändiger Benchmark durchgeführt wird. Irgend etwas wie die Taktfrequenz des Rechners, oder so? Wie geht man am Besten an ein solches Problem heran?
Es geht darum, vorab beurteilen zu können, ob man mit der Grafik bei einem Spiel in die Vollen geht oder erst einmal im "Sparmodus" startet. Es ist wirklich nicht nötig, die Frames per Second zu kennen, oder so.

Viele Grüße,
    Wolfgang


----------



## foobar (9. Jul 2008)

Ohne nativen Code wird das schwierig. Unter Linux hilft /proc/cpuinfo schon weiter bei Windows braucht man aber bestimmt die WinAPI, um nähere Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (9. Jul 2008)

Ok. Bei LWJGL gab es früher mal die Möglichkeit, die Prozessorzyklen zu zählen. In den aktuellen Versionen ist das nicht mehr enthalten. Gibt es irgend etwas in der Richtung? Umgebungsvariablen mit der Prozessorgeschwindigkeit gibt es nicht, oder?


----------



## EgonOlsen (9. Jul 2008)

Selbst wenn, dann hast du immer noch ein Problem mit der dynamischen Taktanpassung, die heutige CPUs im IDLE oft machen. Du müsstest Last auf der CPU erzeugen, um den korrekten Takt zu bekommen. Aber wenn du das machst, kannst du auch gleich einen kleinen Benchmark durchführen.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (9. Jul 2008)

Ach ja, stimmt! Die Prozessoren regeln den Takt. Hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechts ganz vergessen.
So ein Mist! Früher war einfach alles besser, sogar die Zukunft!


----------

